# Newbi needs help setting up.



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi, got a new theatre system for Xmas. Its a Coby (CS-P63), with a DVD-755, the TV is a magnasonic(not real new, but does have plugs top play PS2). The dvd player plays music cd's, the FL/FR work as they should for the music ( I used these plugs to check all the speakers to make sure they worked), and they do, so they are wired right. However, the sub has a low hum, and when I put in a dvd I only get sound from the TV. I think there is some sound from the centre speaker, but no dialogue. i triple checked all the wiring for the system, and tried all the options in the manual, but have gotten no results. I also tried to adjust the audio on the setup in the dvd player but only have the options of changing the room type, and that's it. the volume on the Sub doesn't seem to give any results either. What am I doing wrong?
:crying:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome to the forum :wave:



tmarcoux said:


> The dvd player plays music cd's, the FL/FR work as they should for the music ( I used these plugs to check all the speakers to make sure they worked), and they do, so they are wired right. However, the sub has a low hum, and when I put in a dvd I only get sound from the TV. I think there is some sound from the centre speaker, but no dialogue. i triple checked all the wiring for the system, and tried all the options in the manual, but have gotten no results. I also tried to adjust the audio on the setup in the dvd player but only have the options of changing the room type, and that's it. the volume on the Sub doesn't seem to give any results either. What am I doing wrong?
> :crying:


How Did you connect everything???

DVD 755 has 5.1 output and stereo output, then sub on CS-P63 has RCA inputs and speaker terminals for the speakers ...

How did you connected the TV to the system???

Please describe how did you connect everything to look for a possible solution :yes:.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I googled that system and in about 5 minutes I found that alot of people are having problems with the audio in that system. I couldn't find anyone with an answer on a fix but hopefully you can have better luck with yours. IF i locate an answer I will post back.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I set up by the manual. I hooked the speakers, by color (speaker wires were color coded), into the back of the sub (labelled input clips), then connected the labelled cables (FL/FR/C/SR/SL) from the sub into the DVD player (all those were labelled too-thank GOD). I then took the audio/video cable and ran it from the DVD player to the front jacks on the TV. I ran the white cable from L-CH to the audio jack on the TV, the yellow from the video on the DVD player to the video on the TV, and the red has no jack on the TV. This was how I hooked up the last DVD player, and the PS2. Is it not the same? Would it make a difference if the TV volume was on? If the VCR is connected also (but not on), will this have any effect? Shouldn't.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone for trying to help me. Hope we can find an answer. Looking forward to watching a movie with my son.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tmarcoux said:


> I set up by the manual. I hooked the speakers, by color (speaker wires were color coded), into the back of the sub (labelled input clips), then connected the labelled cables (FL/FR/C/SR/SL) from the sub into the DVD player (all those were labelled too-thank GOD). I then took the audio/video cable and ran it from the DVD player to the front jacks on the TV. I ran the white cable from L-CH to the audio jack on the TV, the yellow from the video on the DVD player to the video on the TV, and the red has no jack on the TV. This was how I hooked up the last DVD player, and the PS2. Is it not the same? Would it make a difference if the TV volume was on? If the VCR is connected also (but not on), will this have any effect? Shouldn't.


You have everything connected right ...I think the problem will be your unit (Coby CS-P63) (look at post #3); you will have to use the DVD with the TV in the mean time until you get a replacement unit :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for your help.
:sad2:


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi again. I got the speakers working!! Someone suggested muting the TV. Hey why not? And it worked. All five speakers work great. However, still getting the hum from the sub. However, if I gently place my hand on the speaker (on the side of the woofer), it goes away. Could something be loose or vibrating inside the sub? Anyone ever run into this before?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tmarcoux said:


> I got the speakers working!! Someone suggested muting the TV. Hey why not? And it worked. All five speakers work great. However, still getting the hum from the sub.


Nice to hear you solved the problem ...:T

Probably you have the infamous "Ground loop" (when you touch the sub and the sound goes away, you're serving as ground)...is everything connect in the same outlet??? ...Try disconnecting the cable/sat (most of the time that's the problem) ...you can also get one of this http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2062214


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

I'll give it a try and let you know.
raying:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi, I tried it but it didn't work. If I unhooked everything and put it in another room I still get the hum, so I guess I will have to buy another woofer. I have to say thanks to everyone who tried to help me. I really appretiate it. I will let you know how it goes. May be a while though. So take care.
:wave:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

tmarcoux said:


> If I unhooked everything and put it in another room I still get the hum, so I guess I will have to buy another woofer. :wave:



Don't give up yet ...What happens when you disconnect the sub from the system???

Try to disconnect one piece at a time to find what is making the ground loop, after you know, just get the ground isolator on post #9.

I had the same problem, everything was fine ...then I added another amp for my buttkickers and I got the "hum", I purchased the isolator and good bye ...:yes:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

I got a new sub, hooked everything up, and wow!! Works great. Thanks everyone.
:yay2:


----------

